# so what really is the best food?



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

In your opinions, what really is the best food, and why? 

Also what is the difference between these foods and your average canned dog foods, Im just interested to know 

xx


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I went with Orijen because of it's content, dog food analysis rating and reccomendations from this site.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Jacklovesmammy said:


> I went with Orijen because of it's content, dog food analysis rating and reccomendations from this site.


same here

I looked at the website thedogfoodproject.com

Found it very informative

canned dog food IMHO is crap.
It is like feeding your kids on nothing but the cheapest vlaue burgers you can find, often bulked out with fillers, jelly o maize etc, and relaly has little nutritional value

I mean, how many people look at the nutritional value of thier pet food? or the ingredients

Would you class something that had 3% meat as good quality? I wouldnt i know that.

I am VERY opinionated on this subject tho, i wanna rip the cans of supermarket cans and kibble right outta peoples hands when I see them buying it and say dont you know youre feeding your pets crap lol

but that's jsut me, belive in feeding the best


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Can food is nothing but water. I get really ticked off when I see someone with a basket full of Ole Roy at Walmart. It has always been 1st priority for me to research my dogs food and treats.

I think just reading the ingredients tells alot, if I cannot pronounce the ingredient in my pets food I don't purchase it. Like if a food has BHT or BHA in it I do not buy it because both preservatives have been know to cause cancer in our pets.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I have Brody on Wellness. He's doing good on it, but he sure doesn't seem to like it. He will snarf any random cat food he finds lying around and he loves any kind of treat. But when it's time for him to eat, I have to either hand feed him the Wellness, or put a few drops of milk on it to get him to eat it! It's a chore. I wish he really liked his food and enjoyed it. I am thinking about researching other foods to find something that he likes eating that is as good as Wellness. 

Or should I just suck it up and keep him on Wellness and "force" him to eat it? I don't know what to do.


----------



## Luella (May 20, 2008)

Mine eat Royal Cannie Chihuahua. 
It says it is made to suit persifically the needs of the Chihuahua breed, and it also says it is also made so even the pickiest chi will eat it

I tried them on Orijen because i heard such good reviews on it and it was the most recomended on here too but none of them would touch it they all just stuck there nose up at it (they are just picky i guess)? and after a couple of days i put them back to RC, as they just werent eating it. 

Also dose anyones chi it hills the one rcomended by the vets?
Is that brand acctually any good in your own opinions?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

it is my opinion that rc and hills arent much good. A lot of times theyre recommended cos the vets have a loyalty scheme in place with the manufacturers.

I personally just dont like them, far too much stuff in them that isnt actually needed by or any good for your pets.

Mine have all been fed on something different when brought home from the breeders and soon as they got their eyes on the orijen ate that and refused to eat their other food, and I had four chi's act that way now. They all refused to eat a bowl that had even a small amount of their old food in it. My four cats have been the same too, and now none of them will touch anything else, other than the applaws tins i also give them

everyone has their own opinion but i feel very strongly people should at least educate themselves on pet food, I mean do you have a baby and not rsearch what food to give it?


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

mine have been on royal canin also but i want to change their food., I also had some stuff from the vets called purina pro-plan which they seemed to like but iv heard so much about Orijen and Wellness so I thought id educate myself further before I go out buying either of them first!!

To be honest before I had my chi I never thought about what they put into cheap dog food, but like you say its only 3% meat and the rest is cereal and goodness knows what,. They should educate people on what goes into their pets food I agree.

another thing, Is that I heard feeding just dry food can cause a twisted stomache!? is this a myth?! Id like to feed my dogs on wet food with some mixer in, but havent seen any wet food in the name brands that people reccomend...s


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

I deal with twisted stomaches everyday at work and this happens when your dog over eats and then takes a running romp out in the backyard. Never just feed your dog and then let him/her go on a race in the backyard. 

If you must feed a wet food then mix just a tiny bit in with the dry food and I mean a tiny spoon full of good dog food like wellness can food.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

^^^ I didnt know that this is why it happens!! thankyou for the info! I had it in my head it was because they were eating too much dryed food and it dried their stomache or something!! 

Thats good advise thanks for that, mine often want to play after eating and race around but ill know not to let them now.


----------



## MissB (Sep 6, 2008)

RC is a crap food I'm afraid. I had mine on it because it was recomended in the pet store. I later talked to a real food guru and found out all the wrong things about it. For example they use alot of fillers such as peanut shells in there food. She's so well read on the subject so I've gotten some awesome info from her.
The best suggestions (I myself use Orijen) are from her:
ANF Holistic, ANF Kalkon&Korn, Standard, Nutra Gold Holistic, Franks Pro Gold Performance, Eagle Pack Holistic Select, James Wellbeloved, Precept Sencicare, Precept Chicken&Rice, Precept PLUS Puppy, Orijen, Arcana, 1st Choice (in green bags), 

The best fresh foods are: Prima or Natures Harvest och Naturediet 

I however give mine food 2 times a day, no free feeding. The afternoon meal usualy has some boiled chicken breasts, fish or raw ground beef. Salmon oil too. 

I'm not the guru but everybody here swears bye this ladies recomendations and I've had personal contact with her to get help. HOpe this helps you guys a little!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Where do I buy Orijen??? I have never seen it in any store around here. (Kansas). Do you have to buy it online? Is there a website I could go to? 

Maybe I could mix the Wellness with the Orijen? 

It's so hard to know what is the right thing to do. I just hate it when he turns up his nose at Wellness and won't eat it. I'm afraid he's going to be a little anorexic boy!

Brodysmom


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

IWAC said:


> same here
> 
> I looked at the website thedogfoodproject.com
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more! Since looking on that site it has really opened my eyes! I mean i knew before that some food was just plain crap but never to the extent that it actually is! 

Working at a boarding kennels we get dogs in all the time with different food and some of the stuff they get fed is just pure nasty :S
Tinned meat honestly smells vile! I think the worst smelling and looking is the Burns canned which is supposed to be one of the better food but it makes me heave its just disgusting!

After looking on thedogfoodproject.com and seeing people reviews Orijen and Innova Evo or Wellness Core look to be good. Although i have to say Orijen is my favorite.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Where do I buy Orijen??? I have never seen it in any store around here. (Kansas). Do you have to buy it online? Is there a website I could go to?
> 
> Maybe I could mix the Wellness with the Orijen?
> 
> ...


I am not sure where in Kansas you are but there is only one place listed on Orijens website in Kansas that carries this food. On a side note Innove Evo is real compatable with Orijen and so is Wellness Core. Either of these are very good foods. http://www.championpetfoods.com/orijen/storeLocator/Kansas.aspx


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

I have been feeding Carrera Authority Harvest Baked (you can see the bits of carrots and cranberries etc. in the kibbles) she has done well with that. I found a wet food that is all organic (by nature its called),i went with the one with turkey, sweet potatoes and peas in it, it even smells good! I mix the wet food into her food once a day, thought it would help with her skin and coat. They also had just organic turkey, which was literally just organic turkey and water. --you could make this yourself i'm sure, but if you choose not to this is an option. I think this is one wet food that is "good" especially compared to bil jac or whatever. 

I am planning to switch to Merrick, wanted to get some info on how that compares to Orijen. --until I can buy Orijen, although Orijen is raved about I hate being biased towards other foods that may be the same quality.

About not being able to find orijen in stores, i have posted about this numerous times, for Ohio they cannot carry it yet because of dog food regulations for the packing of the product,they are in the process of adjusting the Orijen labels to meet the regulations. It had something to do with saying "this is not for human consumption" or something like that on the packaging I believe. this may be the same reason why you cannot find it in Kansas. 

here is the website for the wet food i was talking about http://www.bynaturepetfoods.com/productpages/organiccanneddog.php#tspp


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

The only wet food I have fed Sally when we brought her home is Three Dog Bakery and that was only to entice her to eat since she was a little frightened from her move from the breeder to us. Here is their website. https://www.threedog.com/default.aspx


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

I like finding products that are stamped USDA "organic" because I've seen things at the dollar tree that stamp on "all natural"---to me organic and all natural are 2 different things,thats been my experiance anyway


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I order Orijen from their website, perhaps they deliever everywhere?


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

i wish i would have read about this before i fed my dogs what seems to be rubbish, not the worst rubbish im sure but not the best either, well you live and learn I guess....

Im going to pets @ home next week to pick some Orijen up, and transfer them on to it. Thanks for all your advise!xx


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

I am curious for those of you that do feed Orijen how big are the bites in the puppy formula? That makes a huge difference to Sally when picking what food she likes.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

my TucTuc only eat Purina for some reason.....NaNa eat Evo ...


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella and Lina eat Wellness Core (high protein, grainless) dry dog food. They are doing great on this food. In fact, the girls love the taste so much that we give individual kibbles of Wellness Core as treats to them. 

In the past, I've fed my chis Solid Gold, Innova, and Merrick. They were all excellent dog foods, but Bella has food allergies (she is allergic to grains, diary, beef, lamb). Wellness Core is the only dog food she could eat with no allergic reactions.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I just got back from Petco. I bought a little bag of Solid Gold puppy and a little bag of Natural Balance Ultra Premium. Both of those foods scored A or above on the food chart. I also got another bag of Wellness because he was about out. I'm going to try these new foods slowly and see what he thinks. I want Brody to LIKE to eat and not to just stare at the bowl like "yuck".

Here's the food list that I think is really good as it ranks all the different foods....

http://www.terrificpets.com/forum/47352.asp

I'm sure the list is other places too, that was just the first place I found it. It's very complete and a good guide to go by, I think.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

kibble is slightly bigger for Orijen which I was concerned about but Jack and Ollie (who is very tiny) are fine with it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think I might try Wellness CORE when Brody gets older. He's 4 months old now and when I read the label it said specifically not to be fed to puppies. It looks like a really good food though.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Brodysmom, 

Try adding a little warm water to the dry dog food to make warm broth. It will activate the flavors of the dog so Brody could smell more of it and he may enjoy eating the softened dog kibbles. 

I add 1,000 mg. fish oil daily to each of my chi's dog food - they love the smell and taste of fish oil. Fish oil is high in Omega fatty acids and prevents dry skin, giving Bella and Lina beautiful soft, shiny fur coats. The smell and taste of fish oil may entice Brody to eat his dog food.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for that info Jack&Ollies Mum.

The reason Wellness core isn't good for puppies is because it is very rich on the tummy and can cause diarrhea even with a slow transition. Emu oil is even better source of omega fatty acids.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Good tips on the fish and/or emu oils added to the food! Also I didn't think about adding a bit of warm water to make it smell better. I just gave him a couple kibbles of the Solid Gold and the Natural Balance and he ate them. I don't want to upset his tummy so I will go slow and maybe just blend those with the Wellness for awhile?! 

Does anyone else feed a MIX of foods? Instead of just ONE brand? Oh, it's so hard to know what is the right thing to do. :/


----------



## Brenda (Jul 28, 2008)

I feed Tonka two to three times a day. He eats wellness puppy and I add a few pieces of wellness core to each meal. That way when I switch from puppy to core he should be comfortable with the change and the taste.
Also, One of his meals is raw. I give him Bravo raw either by itself or sometimes I will add it to his kibble.


----------



## Brenda (Jul 28, 2008)

SillySally said:


> Thanks for that info Jack&Ollies Mum.
> 
> The reason Wellness core isn't good for puppies is because it is very rich on the tummy and can cause diarrhea even with a slow transition. Emu oil is even better source of omega fatty acids.


Where do you buy emu oil? I give Tonka fish oil but I hate the fishy breath.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I feed my 2 Wellness.....both the dry and the canned. What I do is mix about a tablespoon or two of the canned with the dry. They seem to like it much better that way.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

pinkglitterybunny- [email protected] don't sell Orijen  But you can get it online here:
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/pet_food/orijen?gclid=CPDapNrehJgCFQoh3godnR6kDA

Sillysally- There is a pic of the orijen puppy kibble in a thread of mine that someone kindly posted for me, heres the link 
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=34794


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

Orijen isent avalible here in the uk i can order it online but i dont want to as i have to buy a lot to make postage worth paying and what if dodge wont eat it? he is having bakers puppy complete at the moment does anyone else use this/.??


----------



## SCY0226 (Sep 11, 2008)

I posted this in another thread, but this info helped me a lot when I was deciding which food to chose.

_________________________________________________

What Makes a Low Quality Food So Bad? 

The high quality brands may be more expensive, but in the long run they ARE cheaper. They don't have any indigestibles fillers such as corn and wheat products, which means they require less food to acquire optimum nutrition from the food. Corn/Wheat and other similar products are added to food in order to create more for food for less money, but dogs and cats are primarily carnivorous; they can't digest it. When you put garbage into your pet, you'll get just as much garbage coming out the other end. When switched to a high quality, completely digestible diet, their feces will be smaller, harder, and drier and will smell MUCH less then when they were eating low quality food. 

Grains also metabolize sugar, resulting in poor muscle development, allergies, and even behavioral issues. 


To keep foods fresh and give them a longer shelf life, chemicals banned for use by humans are used as preservatives; BHA, BHT, Propylene Glycol (also used as antifreeze!) and Ethoxyquin (a suspected carcinogen that can also cause infertility and skin problems) are all commonly found in pet food. There are a myriad of other undesirable chemicals such as coloring agents, drying agents, flavoring agents, lubricants, nutritive sweeteners and texturizers. 


INGREDIENTS TO WATCH OUT FOR 

* Animal Digest: This is the dry by-product of rendered meat. During rendering, all usable animal parts (including fetal tissues and glandular wastes) are heated in vats and the liquid is separated from the dry meal. This meal is covered with charcoal and labeled "unfit for human consumption" before processing it into pet food. Digest can also include intestines, as well as the contents of those intestines, such as stool, bile, parasites and chemicals. 



* Animal Fat and Tallow: Animal fat is a "generic" fat source that is most often made up of rendered animal fat, rancid restaurant grease or other oils that are deemed inedible for humans. Tallow is low quality hard white fat that most animals find hard to digest, not to mention the cardiac risks resulting. 



* Chemical Preservatives: Chemical preservatives include BHA (butylated hydroxyanisole), BHT (butylated hydroxytolulene), propyl gallate, propylene glycol (also used in automotive antifreeze and is suspected of causing red blood cell damage) and ethoxquin , are all potentially cancer causing agents that your pets are eating every day. 



* Chicken By-products: These are ground parts from poultry carcasses such as feet, heads, feathers, intestines, necks and undeveloped eggs and can included any rendered material. 



* Corn Products: Corn products including corn meal, gluten and grits are cheap, allergy causing fillers and are very difficult for animals to digest. 



* Food Fragments: Lower end by-products of the food manufacturing process, examples include wheat bran and brewers rice which are a waste product of the alcohol industry. 



* Ground Whole Grain Sorghum: The feed value of grain sorghum is similar to corn and is grown primarily as a feed grain for livestock. 



* Meat and Bone Meal: “Meat” and bone meal are inexpensive sources of animal protein. Note that these companies do not clarify the source of “meat”, nor are they human-grade meat. The protein in Meat meal containing a large amount of processed bone may not be digestible and fail to provide adequate nutrition. 



* Meat Based: A label that say "meat based" may also include blood vessels, tendons, organs and other parts of the rendered animal. Note again that these companies do not clarify the source of “meat”, nor are they human-grade meat products. 



* Meat By-products: Pet grade meat by-products consist of organs and parts not desired or not fit for human consumption. This can include organs, bones, blood and fatty tissue. It can also include brains, feet, heads, intestines and any other internal parts. Unbelievably, by-products can also contain cancerous or diseased tissue containing parasites, euthanized animals.




SOME RECOMMENDED BRANDS 


* Canidae/Felidae 
* Chicken Soup for the Puppy/Kitten Dog/Cat Lovers Soul 
* PetCurean (Go!Natural *, Now! Grain Free Dog/Cat Food) 
* Natura (Innova*, Evo*, California Natural, Health Wise, Mother Nature Natural Biscuits, Karma) 
* Merrick* 
* Solid Gold 
* Timberwolf Organics 
* Wysong Archetype Canine/Feline Diet (NOT the maintanence, which we consider poor quality) 
* Wellness*/Old Mother Hubbard* 
* Champion Pet Foods (Acana* and Orijen) * 
* Eagle Pack Holistic 
* Natural Balance 

*Indicates a food that we have used personally


POOR QUALITY BRANDS 


* Nestle Purina (Brands include Purina, Alpo, Beneful, Dog Chow, ProPlan, Puppy Chow, Mighty Dog, MoistnMeaty, Fancy Feast, Friskies, Cat Chow, Kitten Chow, and PurinaONE) 
* MasterFoods owns Mars, Inc (Brands include Cesar, Pedigree, Sheba, The Good Life, Royal Canin, Temptations, Whiskas) 
* Procter and Gamble (Brands include IAMS and Eukanuba) 
* Menu Foods (makes "House Brands" like Kroger and Wal-Mart's Ol'Roy) 
* Del Monte/Heinz (Kibbles n Bits, Wagwells, 9Lives, Skippy, Nature's Recipe, MilkBones, Pup-Peroni, Snausages, Pounce) 
* Petsmart's Authority 
* Bil-Jac 
* Diamond Products (Nutra Nuggets, Sporting Dog Formula, Performance, etc) 
* Eagle Pack Adult Reduced Fat 
* Hills (Science Diet, Science Diet Veterinary Formulas) 
* Multi-Menu 
* Hagen's Nutrience 
* Techni-cal


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

doh, double post sorry!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

jeanie brown said:


> Orijen isent avalible here in the uk i can order it online but i dont want to as i have to buy a lot to make postage worth paying and what if dodge wont eat it? he is having bakers puppy complete at the moment does anyone else use this/.??


Mine have tried that before, they seemed to like it!!

Thanks for the info *pinkchi*! if anyone knows what they sell at [email protected] its you hehe  ill have to order it then,

Thankyou for all that info *SCY0226* very helpful article!! x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

jeanie brown said:


> Orijen isent avalible here in the uk i can order it online but i dont want to as i have to buy a lot to make postage worth paying and what if dodge wont eat it? he is having bakers puppy complete at the moment does anyone else use this/.??


orijen is now available at more places in the uk than just zooplus 

http://www.orijenpetfoods.co.uk/acatalog/stockists.html

u can also buy sample bags direct from Orijen uk

http://www.orijenpetfoods.co.uk/acatalog/orijen_adult.html


----------



## Luella (May 20, 2008)

Oooh Thank you 

I didnt know RC was soo Bad? 

Anyone have any suggestions then other than Orijen?,
as mine wont touch it, i'v tried it before and they just refuse to eat it?


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

instead of merrick i looked at the dog food analysis website and decided to go with "taste of the wild" (6 star rating). went for the "wetlands" one, she went crazy over it

ratings from this website---http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showcat.php/cat/8/page/2


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

I am really surprised at how some of those brands got a 6 star rating when the protein level is so low in some of them and the low fat content, WOW!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I just switched Holly to Wellness Core about a week ago and she LOVES it! The kibble is huge compared to what she's used to, so I wasn't sure, but she starts chomping away the second I put it in the bowl! The only problem I'm having is she is very interested in her butt since switching foods. She has good stool, and I don't smell any gas, but she will be playing and quickly turn to smell her butt - this is about 25 times a day ??? I'm giving her a while longer to see if that stops. If not, I'm going to try something else.


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

I mentioned this on a different thread but we really like the Eagle Pack Holistic for mini breeds. It has blueberries, carrots, peas, apples & cranberries and has fish, chicken, pork & also holistic supplements. The size of the kibble is about as big around as a pencil eraser, so it's easy for them to eat. I have been really happy with it and their coats are very shiny and healthy looking. Their poo's look healthy too. I live in a very small town and our local pet groomer/boarder sells it thankfully.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

Im sure I read on the thread about grading dogs food that RC was one of the good ones? Maybe I got this wrong ill check back, my vet at the time seemed to think it was ok...but i changed vets recently!!

What other good foods can you buy off the shelves in the UK? Iv been on the pets @ home website and, boy, theres alot of choice there!!! x


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

SillySally said:


> I am really surprised at how some of those brands got a 6 star rating when the protein level is so low in some of them and the low fat content, WOW!


Large breeds like Great Dane's, etc..., need a low protein food when they are puppies


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Brodysmom said:


> Good tips on the fish and/or emu oils added to the food! Also I didn't think about adding a bit of warm water to make it smell better. I just gave him a couple kibbles of the Solid Gold and the Natural Balance and he ate them. I don't want to upset his tummy so I will go slow and maybe just blend those with the Wellness for awhile?!
> 
> Does anyone else feed a MIX of foods? Instead of just ONE brand? Oh, it's so hard to know what is the right thing to do. :/


From my understanding you should not mix dog food as different dog foods have different vitamin amounts and such and your dog could get too much of things? You are supposed to mix them slowly to make the transition to a new food though;-) Also if you want to feed a different dog food every month I think this is okay but mixing different dog foods together in the same bowl isnt good for them. There is a thread somewhere in the past on Chi ppl where we discussed this and Foxywench explained how one COULD do this and it still be healthy but it had to do with certain foods and I am not sure of those foods at this time


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

pinkglitterybunny said:


> Im sure I read on the thread about grading dogs food that RC was one of the good ones? Maybe I got this wrong ill check back, my vet at the time seemed to think it was ok...but i changed vets recently!!
> 
> What other good foods can you buy off the shelves in the UK? Iv been on the pets @ home website and, boy, theres alot of choice there!!! x


I thought that at one time RC was a descent food too but now on the reviews she doesnt recommend it? Probably because there are so many good premium foods out there, there is a better selection so that one got booted to the bottom, LOL


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> I thought that at one time RC was a descent food too but now on the reviews she doesnt recommend it? Probably because there are so many good premium foods out there, there is a better selection so that one got booted to the bottom, LOL


LOL! it needs to up its game! My chi loves it, i got the one specially for chis and one specially for k.c.cavs but when i feed them they sometimes swap bowls and ..:roll: oh its just not working  

So im on the hunt for a good food i can possibly get off the shelves in uk...if theres such thing!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Pinkglitterybunny-

Some of the Arden Grange is a 4* rated dry food that Pets at home or good pet shops will stock, but the 6* and 5* i think most are only available online (although i could easily be wrong)
Pets at home do stock more than is on their website so maybe they do have a higher graded food, i'll have a browse next time i pop in just out of interest


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

arden grange sensitive is a 5* grain free food, some pet shops will stock and will be able to order in for you - my local pet food supplier will order anything they dont stock in altho i tend to order online as its more convienient for me


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

ooh thanks!!! ill look out for it and see if my little ones like it....!!x


----------

